# Name your best tubescreamer/sd-1.



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Like the tittle says, name your favorite tubscreamer/sd-1 variation and tell us why.
This is just like in primary school, Show and tell! 

*** Mods, note that I typed too fast and didn't doublechecked before push the save button... can you move this thread in the Effects section, please?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My MJM PhantomDrive is based on an 808 circuit.

It also has a toggle switch that takes it from a thinner O/D on the left,
to much more bass and gain on the right.
Right now, I have it switched to the right, but with the gain all the way down.
It still has a bunch of gain that way, but better bottom end.

I also have a Rockbox Boiling Point, which is TS based and can do a lot, but I haven't really bonded with it.

I'm not sure if I have something that's SD-1 based.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

I think my Fulldrive2 is supposed to be an SD-1 based pedal and its my go-to for leads: it has the right singing lead tones for my setup and it's one I keep coming back to.

It's also no secret that I like the klon-type pedals for their low-gain sounds -- I've owned four (klons and clones) and have almost always had one on my board.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Meh. Take any TS, whether 808, 9, 7, 7, 10, et al., make the .047uf cap something larger, like .1, .15, or .22uf to get a little more bass, toss in one or two extra diodes to raise the clipping threshold and get more output for the same gain, and I'm good. One I recently finished used a pair of 4148s on one "side" and a 4148 and Schottky on the other, moving it into Timmy range with just a hint of asymmetry (clipping at around 1100mv on one side and 800mv on the other), and I kinda like it. I add a teensy bit of makeup gain on the tone stage, so I can push the amp without needing high gain settings on the pedal.

I sold a pedal I made to Monkeyjunk player Tony D a half-dozen or more years ago that included variable "warp", a control for adjusting how hard the clipping was for one half of the waveform. So, continuously variable symmetry/asymmetry. He liked it a lot and wanted it to replace his lost/stolen original TS-9. No idea if he still uses it.

Last year, one of the forum semi-regulars came over to my place to follow up on something he had read online that supposedly improved a Timmy (itself a TS derivative). That involved replacing the stock 4558 chip with a 1458 to smooth it out. Wwe went through about a half dozen or more op-amp chips, from the lowly 1458 to higher-end ones, and by gum, the 1458 sound very nice in there. I didn't expect it to, but it did.

Read RG Keen's classic paper on the TS ( http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/tstech/tsxtech.htm ), and you'll find yourself less entranced with the various high-priced tweakings. They'll start to feel like a Harvey's hamburger with relish and pickles, vs relish and mustard, vs onions, tomatoes and lettuce; in other words, the same thing underneath with minor tweakages You will note that the paper was posted in 1998, several years before all those magical TS variations started appearing as booteek items.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with mhammer regarding the TS-9/808. All it needs is the high pass input cap to be changed. For the rest, I like it as is. Very nice little pedal. 
For the SD-1 style, I have to say that I'm completely into the MXR badass Modified OD. Its like an SD-1 but with way more range and tweakability.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

For the SD-1 style, I also dig the Fulldrive 2, but when it comes to Tubescreamers, I like mine stock. Any old Ibanez TS-9 will do for me. I've owned some from the 80's, some from the 90's and some more recently, and while the circuits might be slightly different, or they may have different chips in them, they all sound pretty similar and do what I need them to do. At one point I had an 82 and 83 TS9 cascaded into each other and that sounded pretty damned cool!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't thing boutique is always the best. The Badass OD is a great exemple of what can be cheap but good quality/sound.

As hard as people want to ditch the TS, it's always comeback soon enough...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the VooDoo Lab Sparkle Drive which is supposedly a TS-808 circuit + a blendable clean boost. The ability to add blend clean amp signal to taste makes for a rather versatile pedal that's not as arbitrarily mid-focused.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've had a Keeley modded TS-9 for about 15 years now. Being as it's the only OD pedal I've ever played through, it defaults to my favorite!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LydianGuitars said:


> I agree with mhammer regarding the TS-9/808. All it needs is the high pass input cap to be changed. For the rest, I like it as is. Very nice little pedal.
> For the SD-1 style, I have to say that I'm completely into the MXR badass Modified OD. Its like an SD-1 but with way more range and tweakability.



I made a clone of the Boss OD-1, which was the precursor of the SD-1. Where the SD-1 has a variable tone control, the OD-1 had a fixed tone setting and just a gain and volume knob. Same clipping "engine", though. I made a clone of the very first issue, shown here: http://eu11.stripper.jp/pulcino/blog/archives/cat_boss_od1.html I was surprised how much I liked it. I did make one mod, however, installing a 3-position toggle to give me stock, more bass, and more bass with less treble.

The thing with the TS/SD-type tone control is that it is reciprocal. That is, you have to sacrifice bass to get treble, and vice versa. One of the things that people love about the Hermida Zendrive and some of the Lovepedal and Xotic TS derivatives is that they have a treble cut control. The OD-1's fixed tone had just a touch of treble cut. Once I had my little 3-way toggle in there, I was good to go.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

sulphur said:


> My MJM PhantomDrive is based on an 808 circuit.
> 
> It also has a toggle switch that takes it from a thinner O/D on the left,
> to much more bass and gain on the right.
> ...


Seconded - I dig my Phantom too. I also find it stacks well (love it with fuzz). Thankfully I've gotten cold feet the couple of times I considered selling it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> My MJM PhantomDrive is based on an 808 circuit.
> 
> It also has a toggle switch that takes it from a thinner O/D on the left,
> to much more bass and gain on the right.
> ...


Chances are pretty good that the toggle does absolutely nothing to the gain. The thing with the TS circuit is that most of your signal lives in the basement. To get the unwound strings to clip around the same amount as the wound strings, you need to "push" the bass further away from the clipping threshold. Maxon/Ibanez/Boss did that by gently attenuating the bass. That is what's responsible for the "midrange hump" that so many pedal-makers have striven to eliminate.

If one re-introduces the bass (as your pedal does with the toggle, and so many others do via switches or pots), that part of the spectrum moves closer to the clipping threshold, and consequently clips harder. No change whatsoever in the gain is needed to accomplish that, but because it _does_ clip a little harder, hence the justifiable need to turn the gain down a bit to compensate.

Seven years ago, I whipped up something I called the Flexidrive that was a dual-channel overdrive, detailed here: http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?action=printpage;topic=51810.0 It used a TS stage for the mids and highs, and a Distortion+ type stage for the lows, splitting the signal into those two bands before the clipping stages, then mixing the the clipped signals back together. The intent was to be able to achieve a lightly-clipped bottom, and push the mids a little harder. In a way, it was an attempt to do what the TS/SD tries to do (achieve the same _relative _degree of clipping across the entire fingerboard), but in a manner that allowed one to achieve the tonal balance of your choosing. Alternatively, it let you crank up the distortion for the bottom and leave the mids and highs clean, if you wanted, or any other combination. Hence: _*Flexi*_drive

Someone whipped up a PCB for it. I need to stuff that sucker and try it out again. Haven't really had a working version for a half-dozen years. It might be better...or worse...than I remember.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

We can do a crowdfunding thing and get that Flexidrive on the market, no?
I would like to try this out!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> We can do a crowdfunding thing and get that Flexidrive on the market, no?
> I would like to try this out!


THIS! I'd like to try one too. Mark, maybe a small-run GC batch in is order?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So does anyone use their TS as a boost?

I'm using the PhantomDrive strictly as an O/D,
but I've hear of guys using the gain way down and the level up to goose their amp.
How are you guys using yours?

I like that idea of Marks FlexiDrive too!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> THIS! I'd like to try one too. Mark, maybe a small-run GC batch in is order?


First, let me rebuild one, post a video, and crowdsource opinions on whether it was a good idea or not. If I use those little black plastic shaft 9mm pots, it will easily fit into a 1590B box.

But I DO appreciate the encouragement. Thanks, guys.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Like MHammer said i like adding some 4148's or 1n914 i have tried a few variations over the years but now I just use a ts808 that I added some heavier and asymmetrical clipping to. Just made them switchable through a on/off/on toggle. When I originally built it I socketed most the caps and some key resistors so I could play with values and see which I liked best, and my favorite variation was very close to the original ts808 specs.

I also like the Klon or pretty much any pedal hat has the charge pump giving it the extra headroom. My toto clean boost


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Goto not toto , no toto covers for this guy haha


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


> So does anyone use their TS as a boost?
> 
> I'm using the PhantomDrive strictly as an O/D,
> but I've hear of guys using the gain way down and the level up to goose their amp.
> ...


That's the only way I'd ever use a TS variant. Something like a JCM800, where you want to a) tighten it up a bit b) take it over the top. Took me a long time to figure this one out, but it does work well.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

My favourite tube screamer style pedal is my Retro Sonic 808. It gets the classic tones and a whole lot more. There's an internal trim pot that allows you to dial in a bit more low end and a 3-way toggle switch with different clipping modes. I'm using the classic setting with a bit more low end added. I use as a stand alone lower-gain drive and to push my OCD a bit. It's perfect for me.

FWIW If anyone is interested in getting one, Retro-Sonic is having a summer sale on their website and you can grab one for $125.00 (plus tax and shipping).


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

One of my faves is the Maxon OD820. Seems like it's a bit of a sleeper because I don't see them talked about much. I love mine!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Meh, I changed 1 resistor in my Bad Monkey (adds clarity and even more bass than the already awesome low/bass control it comes with), keep it in a loop so its crappy buffer isn't 'always on', and that's all I need for a TS. Vol way up, gain juuuust off minimum. Boom.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up George! I may just check one of those out!
I like RetroSonics stuff, more tweakable versions of classics.
I have their Phase, now that's what a Phase 90 should be.

Nice board too, btw.

I shied away from TS pedals, maybe because the first try was a Green Screamer.
Too humpy for my tastes, I thought that they were all like that.

So is it the 808 derivative that has more presence, 
or maybe just the version that I have?


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Thanks for the heads up George! I may just check one of those out!
> I like RetroSonics stuff, more tweakable versions of classics.
> I have their Phase, now that's what a Phase 90 should be.
> 
> ...


No problem about the heads up. Here's another - if you like Tim's pedals, keep an eye on the site. He's been having sales off and on all year. I picked up the overdrive near the beginning of the year and a phaser shortly after (each for $125). The delay was on sale as well but I didn't grab it. I might regret missing out on that one. I'm pretty happy with my Memory Lane Jr but there are a few things about the Retro Sonic delay that are cool as well. I also have two of his chorus pedals and a compressor that I bought from other sources. All great stuff, and Canadian content too.

I'm no expert on the tube screamer variants but I had a TS-9 for years and could never bond with it. Now that was a 'humpy' pedal to me but lots of guys do just fine with it. The 808's seem to work better for me but I don't use them for a lot of gain to be honest. Just a bit of a push to get the amp working harder and cut through a bit more. The Retro Sonic 808 can be a bit middy out of the box but that's an easy fix with the trim pot.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good to know, thanks!...one's on the way!
I wasn't aware of the sale on the delay, I'd like to try that one too.
I like the dual delay feature and the tone control.

I have a Tim, great pedal, a bit clunky on a board though.

I've found, on more than one pedal, that turning the gain down,
then bringing up the level up more, kind of opens it up.
I first discovered this on my Bearfoot pedals, they seem less compressed that way too.

Kind of like working the master volume/volume on an amp.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I used a TS-9 for years until one of my customers gave me a OCD ver.3. I never looked back. 
Having said that, the closest Ritchie Blackmore sound I've ever conjured up was with my stock '76 Strat through that TS-9 and a Vox AC30TB.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer: If you need some help for that project, I'll be glad to help you. I am not electronic tech but I'm open to everything possible to help you!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, Ti-Ron. While I was trying to clear my head about another build that was driving me crazy troubleshooting, I found a board I had etched for what I suspect was a layout of an earlier version of the "Flexidrive" (a name I should probably change since it was adopted by a LOT of commercial products). Once I finish up with the other thing I was trying to finish up, I'll get back to the formerly-called-Flexidrive and finish wiring it to see what needs changing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*RetroSonic O/D*

I received my RetroSonic OverDrive, nice pedal!

I haven't played with the internal bass trim pot, it seems good to go out of the box.
Plenty of gain on tap and the different clipping options are noticeable and useable.

Good clarity across a full chord and enough presence on tap to satisfy me.
I do find a similarity with the Tim and this pedal, it's a keeper!

Thanks again George!


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

sulphur said:


> I received my RetroSonic OverDrive, nice pedal!
> 
> I haven't played with the internal bass trim pot, it seems good to go out of the box.
> Plenty of gain on tap and the different clipping options are noticeable and useable.
> ...


Glad you're enjoying it. I'd gone through several overdrive pedals before landing on this one and don't see myself getting rid of it any time soon.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> I used a TS-9 for years until one of my customers gave me a OCD ver.3. I never looked back.
> Having said that, the closest Ritchie Blackmore sound I've ever conjured up was with my stock '76 Strat through that TS-9 and a Vox AC30TB.


The thing I like about the TS-9 is that is sounds smoother than the SD-1 based designs. Less hair, not so aggressive. There aren't many pedals that do this well. I like the extra kick in the mids too because it really helps cut through the mix. In terms of a Blackmore tone, if we're referring to Machine Head, the TS-9 works well. I've managed well with a Marshall with the presence rolled down and the DiMarzio Virtual Solo equipped Strat with, again, the tone rolled down.
Blackmore's other recordings are tonally different and you can hear the progression from album to album.

In terms of OD pedals I'd like to eventually get, the Crowther hotcake is high on the list. So many people talk about the OCD, it must be a decent pedal but I'd like to try before buying... but I'd need to save up 1st  I've been real happy with the SD-1 and MXR Badass Modified OD.


----------

